# Coconut Flour Treat Recipes??



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

So, I want to keep my dogs on a completely grain free diet. I bought some coconut flour because I thought I'd be able to find tons of treat recipes. Not so much. I've only found two. *fail*
Does anybody have any recipes that call for coconut flour? 
They can't include oats/oatmeal.

Thank you for -any- help


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

can they have fats? I would just take the flour mix with maybe butter or chicken fat (or beef fat) and an egg and bake for 10 minutes on like 350 degrees and you are set.... the dogs will love it, I find them very appreciative...


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

One of them can have fat (The other is on a diet). Thanks for the idea! By fat do you mean the white stuff they sell in stores and label as "suet"? I wonder if that would also work with peanut butter.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I have a recipe for salmon dog cookies:

1 can of salmon

1 cup of flour

1 tablespoon vegetable oil

1 egg

Mix all together. Roll it out and cut into shapes.

Bake at 350 degrees for approximately 10 minutes.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

CrazyDogWoman said:


> One of them can have fat (The other is on a diet). Thanks for the idea! By fat do you mean the white stuff they sell in stores and label as "suet"? I wonder if that would also work with peanut butter.


I dont know if I would use suet.. (its not human grade, and I dont know exactly whats in it).... but yes I did littlepinch size training treats with oatmeal peanut butter and alittle egg -- they loved them (they smelled great too)...just use your flour instead...toasted coconut smells so great you will be snacking as well...


----------



## KuroSaya (Jun 3, 2011)

I've made dog treats similar to what Abbylynn recipe is. I've used buckwheat and the treats turn out good. I've made peanutbutter ones instead of caned fish I added peanut butter. I don't remember how much I kinda just eyeballed it and adjusted the flour as needed.. I also added mashed blueberries and pears to it so the treats were like peanut butter and jelly dog treats. coarse not really jelly, but it had a peanutbutter and fruit taste to it. Dogs love it.

I do same recipe with meat I cook meat or organ of choice then grind it and mix it with the flour and egg then cook. 

this is recipe I use for the treats I make a batch of fruit and peanut butter and a batch of meat ones and freeze them they last good while and dogs goes nuts over both treats. 

2 small tins tuna in water OR 1 large can salmon in 
water
2 eggs
1.5 cups flour (all purpose, whole wheat, and oat all 
work well)

Put fish (with canning water), eggs in a 
blender. Blend until smooth. Pour into bowl and add 
flour, mix well. Press into a greased 9x9 baking dish 
and bake at 350F for half hour. Half way through baking,
cut into squares and continue baking. When done, allow 
to cool, remove from pan and break into pre cut squares. 
Store in the fridge in an airtight container. 

I don't mix the canned fish and eggs in blender I just mix and mash it up as best I can then add flour and it cooks fine. 

Here's picture of one of the treats it has caned salmon, blueberries, beef liver, beef heart, egg, and flour in it. 


I used to make the treats with white flour and oatmeal, but now tried buckwheat flour and the buckwheat flour does good job with it.. I might try coconut flour with it eventually. Haven't really been shopping much, but I plan to do a shopping day soon so I'll get some.


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

Thank you so much Abbylynn and KuroSaya! I will be trying both of those recipes! I really like the idea of the PB&J treat  
I went to try out KuroSaya's and my oven decided to die on me -_- I guess my boys will just have to live with the frozen treats I made, until the oven is fixed,lol


----------



## Pugtown (Aug 9, 2012)

There's several recipes here. I've used garbanzo bean flour. 

http://www.all-natural-dog-treat.com/pumpkindogtreatrecipes.html


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

Pugtown said:


> There's several recipes here. I've used garbanzo bean flour.
> 
> http://www.all-natural-dog-treat.com/pumpkindogtreatrecipes.html


Thank you!  I've been thinking of getting garbanzo flour. I read that it's a lot easier to work with, as opposed to the coconut flour.


----------



## Pugtown (Aug 9, 2012)

I tried replacing the garbanzo flour with coconut flour in the pumpkin treats and it did not work out!!


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

Hmm, I might just end up throwing the coconut flour away :/ 
I tried using it to make pancakes (not for the dogs), and well I ended up with a giant bowl of mush,lol 6 eggs, and a quart of milk later...


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

http://morethanpaleo.com/homemade-grain-free-dog-treats/

1 sweet potato
1 egg
1/4 cup coconut milk
1/2 cup peanut butter
1.5 tablespoons flax (plus 2 tablespoons water)
1/2 cup coconut flour (you can try increasing the amount to make the batter thicker)

http://www.essentialomnivore.com/dog-biscuits/

Dog Biscuits
1 cup cooked turkey breast (or other lean meat)
1 cup frozen peas (or other vegetable, such as cooked sweet potato or cooked broccoli)
2 eggs
1/3 cup coconut flour

More: http://www.pinterest.com/jennmarie0205/paleo-dog-treats/

They may not all have coconut flour but paleo peeps have a thing with the coconut flour. And they don't eat grain. So look up paleo dog treats and you'll find A LOT of grain free dog treat options from Paleo bloggers 

Oh, and these are really good:

http://nomnompaleo.com/post/9199871590/cinnamon-and-coconut-pancakes

2 large eggs
3 tablespoons full fat coconut milk
½ mashed ripe banana (about 2 tablespoons)
½ teaspoon apple cider vinegar
½ teaspoon vanilla extract
1½ tablespoons of Bob’s Red Mill organic coconut flour
½ teaspoon cinnamon
¼ teaspoon baking soda
1 small pinch of salt
ghee or coconut oil (for frying)


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

Oh jeez, I know two boys who will be drooling over the turkey/pea treats,lol Does your treat recipe come with a free mop? lol
Excellent idea about paleo bloggers! I'll go check some out


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

I've only used coconut flour once in dog treats, and I won't be using it ever again. Even though the recipe called for coconut flour, it took more than double the amount of liquid the recipe called for to get a dough that I could roll out - it was just too crumbly. If your dog doesn't have yeast problems, I'd use potato flour instead. (I've never worked with garbanzo bean flour or pea flour, but those would probably be better too). I did use coconut flour once in gluten-free brownies, which were a much bigger success than the dog treats.

In most (dog) biscuit recipes, you can replace almost any flour with whichever other type of flour you want. It may affect the texture a bit, but I doubt the dogs will mind...


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

Unfortunately my Coonhound is notorious for ear year infections, so potato wouldn't be good to use. I'm actually looking around the internet for some garbanzo flour. I have to order them some more coconut oil, so I might as well order both at the same time.

Oh they certainly won't mind the texture. I refer to them both as "garbage hounds". They'll eat anything


----------



## Jadesy (Mar 13, 2014)

I've had great luck with buckwheat, and also garbanzo flour.


----------

